# Kelty Kid Carriers



## Greg (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey guys. Well, my daughter will be soon 8 months old so I think it's time to invest in a kid carrier to take her on some mellow (to start) hikes. Does anyone have any recommendations for carriers? I'm looking at the *Ridgeline* model. Any suggestions?

Mike P - I have to imagine you've considered something like this!


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Kelty Carriers*

Greg,
    Glad to see someone else out there hiking with an infant!   
    My parents bought me a Kelty Base Camp model for x-mas last year, and I've used it a couple of dozen times since my boy was nine months old.  (He's now 13.5 months).  The suspension is quite decent, even on the base camp model, and I find that it gets more comfortable each time I use it.  Since I sweat buckets when I hike, I like the mesh back panel on the base camp as it breathes a little.
    The longest hike I've done was Mount Monadnock via the White Dot and the pack gave me no problems.  The hike took four hours total and my son didn't really fidget or squirm, he just sat back there and enjoyed the ride.  He seems really comfortable in the harness which adjusts in a couple of places and allows a nice custom fit to hold him very secure.  I had him pitched almost over my head on some of those scrambles up Monadnock (due to me leaning over) and he never budged.  They even provide loops to clip some toys to, which is really helpful.
    I would recommend getting the diaper daypack accessory bag which zips in place of the small bag on the back of the carrier or can be used as a separate daypack.  I can cram all kinds of stuff in there like a dozen diapers (duh), a wind suit and hat for the baby, baby bottles and food, snacks, first-aid kit, a windbreaker for me and mom, socks, sunscreen, and two Nalgene bottles in the side pockets.  It even comes with a nifty changing pad.  Kelty also offers a duffel that straps under the seat of the child, but I wonder how much room will be left for the little feet hanging in that area.  I also ordered the sun/rain hood (which I highly recommend) and just ordered the stirrups today so my son has a place to rest his feet.
    MountainSports.com has some nice prices on Kelty carriers and accessories, some with free shipping.  They were lower than Campmor, Moosejaw, and REI when I purchased the diaper bag and sun hood from them.  (This morning the Ridgeline was $139 w/ free shipping.)   8)
    Let me know how you make out Greg.  If you take her to the store to check them out and she doesn't like it, don't get discouraged.  My son didn't like sitting in it at 8 months when I put him in to fit the harness.  At nine months after our second walk around the block he was loving it.
    Good luck!

Smitty
hotmix77@hotmail.com


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey smitty77! Thanks for such a detailed reply. If you recommend the sun/rain hood, maybe I'd be better off with the Backcountry model which includes it. MountainSports.com has it for $164 and free shipping. Do you know if they whack you with sales tax on top of that (I'm in CT)?

I wonder if the 250 cu in on the Ridgeline and Backcountry would be enough for dayhikes to carry diapers, wipes, bottles, etc...

Final question: how big of a child can you fit in these things? Looking at them yesterday, it seemed like a baby upwards to 30 lbs may be too big for them. Anyway, I have time. My daughter's 16 lbs at best.


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 3, 2003)

Greg,

Kelty's site lists the pack on the base camp as 100 cu. in. and it wasn't near big enough, but a 250 cu. in. bag may enough if you just want to carry diapes, wipes, and maybe a formula bottle or two.  When I'm planning a hike of an hour or more, I find the small pack fills up quick when you add extra baby clothes, a windbreaker, etc.  If you have a hiking partner that will carry the extras, you may get by with the bag that is included.  The base camp didn't have the water bottle holders like the ridgeline and the back country, so the diaper pack provided this important feature for me.

I've only used the sun/rain hood twice and it has worked well, but I usually just put a hat on the baby.  I like having it in case we get caught in a quick shower or hit some windy conditions.  It even has some side flaps that drop down to keep the wind from blowing through the hood.  

I checked the MountainSports site today and put a carrier in my "shopping cart".  The order page only mentions 8% tax for Texas residents.  I live in Mass and didn't get taxed on my order.

The Kelty site also lists a maximum child weight of 45 lb for the two carriers you're considering, with a max load of 60 lb.  My son is a peanut at 19 lbs (he was under 6 lbs at birth) , but it seems like there will be plenty of room for him as he grows.  With him and all of the gear, the pack tops out at 35 lbs right now.  (The pack itself weighs 5, according to Kelty.)

Let me know how you make out.
Smitty


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2003)

Great! Thanks a lot for your insight. Oh, and welcome to the boards!

Our daughter was 5 lbs. 10 oz. at birth so she's a peanut too. I'll update here when I get one and try it out with her.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 10, 2003)

I have a Kelty, model unknown at the present.  It was a gift from my co-workers when Kristina was born.  I think they have changed the model names some but it looks a lot like the Ridgeline & has the removeable kid pack & attachments so I could had a top to it.

It's pretty comfortable & I've started using already on the Airline Trail in Colchester with Nicholas while I push Kristina in the jogging stroller.   He may be a little young for it but at 21 pounds & almost 6 months he is at a good size for it.

While I agree with write up on EMS website about the child being able to keep their head upright before using a backpack carrier, it seems odd since at least with my kids & what I've heard from others, within a mile they fall asleep any way.  Other issue & maybe worth getting higher model or attachemnt for netting is the bugs.  Mosquitos do like to buzz around your highest point which is now shared with your child when on your back.  DEET on a small child probably not a great idea.

If I recall correctly we took Kristina out in November & early December in CT dressed in a one piece fleece suit after the mosquito's died & then out in March & early April.  What I'm finding out now is that I can't keep a hat on a 5.5 month old so I need to put him in a windbreaker or a sweatshirt with a hood.

Regarding trying to get kids hiking, keeping it pleasant.  Since my time is so limited right now, while we keep going out I don't have Kristina walking as I would get to impatient with her for being pokey.  Once things settle down at home, She & I can go back to just walking at Devil's Hopyard to go over the covered brideg & see the falls.  She likes waterfalls.  I carried the two of them to the lower falls on Race Brook a couple of weeks ago.  With one on my back & one in my arms, the lower falls were farther than I thought & I gained more elevation than I wanted to gain.  It was worth it though


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 10, 2003)

It seems to fit enough diapers, travel wipes & kid snacks.  I haven't figured out yet how to get much of my gear attached.  When going with another adult that is easy but waist belt is too cushy to wear my fanny back also.  I think there are some attachment points though so I could attach a small stuff sack with my rain-coat & extra since I may need kid fleece for two.  An Umbrella seems like a good idea too.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks again for all the great Kelty pack (and parenting advice)! My and Abby's Kelty Back Country came today. I found a really great price from this Web site:

http://www.comfort1st.com/noname26.html

~$160, free shipping, no sales tax. I hope to do a few laps around the neighborhood tomorrow to try it out. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## Max (Oct 2, 2003)

Sounds like we can come to the conclusion that Abby is feeling much better since Flags weekend then...that's the best news of all.  Load her up and take the family out for some nice foliage walks Greg.  Let's see...Smitty77 was 4 months old when we took him out for the first time.  26 years later, you still can't keep him in the house!

Have fun with the new carrier...take Abby *EVERYWHERE!*

Patti & Max


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks Max. Will Do. Yup - Abby is a new baby. It's amazing how much she's grown and developed in the few weeks since she was sick. Four big 'ole teeth and the desire to take on the world!


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2003)

Max said:
			
		

> Smitty77 was 4 months old when we took him out for the first time.  26 years later, you still can't keep him in the house!


Just made the connection that you two are father and son...and both posting here. That's cool!  8)


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Father and son*

Greg,
   We certainly are!  As they say the nut doesn't fall far from the tree and it's certainly true for me.  In fact I even live about 1 mile from Max!  I'm really thankful for the passion for the outdoors that he has passed on to me.  Do what he says and take Abby everywhere.  I did more by the time I was 13 than most people do in their lives, and I'd like to think I'm a better person for it.  Plus I think all the stuff we did together really helped keep me out of trouble when I was growing up.  It has to be the best way to stay in touch with your kids.
   I'm also glad to hear your daughter is feeling better.  Was the sickness due to the teething?  Levi gets a little cold, diarrhea, diaper rash, doesn't eat, and sleeps an awful lot when he's poking a new one through.  Abby already has a jump on him.  Only 3 teeth at 15 months!

Happy Trails.
Smitty


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Father and son*



			
				smitty77 said:
			
		

> Greg,
> We certainly are!  As they say the nut doesn't fall far from the tree and it's certainly true for me.  In fact I even live about 1 mile from Max!  I'm really thankful for the passion for the outdoors that he has passed on to me.  Do what he says and take Abby everywhere.  I did more by the time I was 13 than most people do in their lives, and I'd like to think I'm a better person for it.  Plus I think all the stuff we did together really helped keep me out of trouble when I was growing up.  It has to be the best way to stay in touch with your kids.
> I'm also glad to hear your daughter is feeling better.  Was the sickness due to the teething?  Levi gets a little cold, diarrhea, diaper rash, doesn't eat, and sleeps an awful lot when he's poking a new one through.  Abby already has a jump on him.  Only 3 teeth at 15 months!
> 
> ...


Very touching Smitty! Your post really made me smile. Most of us will only leave one legacy when leave this world; and that's our children. When Abby was born I was amazed how much I could love someone I've never met. As time goes on, I'm amazed how much that seemingly 'ultimate' love grows every day.

Anyway, no, Abby had some sort of viral infection. After her little stint in the hospital for an IV, she improved significantly. After a couple more days she was back to her old self. She's definitely been playing catch-up though. She's up during the night like a newborn wanting another bottle! Yup the 4 teeth all popped though within a few weeks of each other. The faucet's (drooling) been on full blast. Kids are so neat.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2003)

By the time I got home and figured out how to strap her in I only had time to take a few laps around the yard, but she seemed to enjoy it!


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 3, 2003)

*A few laps...*

... will quickly become a few hours.  The first time I put Levi in the carrier he cried.  The second time I was able to get him on my back, although he looked a little scared.  Once he realized he had a much better view from up high, he was able to get comfortable.  It's too bad the weather is starting to turn so quickly.  Guess it's time to break out the snowsuit, hats, and mittens.

Smitty


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2003)

Took a 3+ mile hike around White Memorial Park in Litchfield, CT this afternoon. She and I absolutely loved it. She's not a big fan of getting strapped in, but once we were off she was humming away! We were out for a solid hour and she fell asleep for the last mile or so. Great time! I'm glad she likes it. I sure did!


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 6, 2003)

Glad she enjoyed it Greg.  I picked up another hiking partner when I started taking Levi along:  My Wife.  She couldn't bear being away from her little boy for a day, so she bought some boots and we all go together.  It will be a while before we get up to the whites, but we've really enjoyed local hikes like Wachusett.

We'll have to get together for a hike next spring or early summer.  I work in Putnam, CT most of the time so a trip to your neck of the woods would be doable.

Smitty


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2003)

Someone posted a link to *this atricle* over at VFTT. Thought some of you might enjoy it.

Yeah smitty77. It would be nice if my wife got into hiking. We've done hikes together, but she prefers flatter trails. Maybe she'll get into climbing some peaks now.

I think Abby will be ready for Bear Mountain in CT next spring. Maybe we can do that together...


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

Went out for another quick hike yesterday on the Mattatuck Trail. Thought some of you might like these:


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice pictures Greg!


----------



## Greg (Oct 4, 2004)

Just an FYI. I noticed this weekend Costco has the Kelty Back Country for $89 which is a steal. Just thought I'd mentioned it in case anyone is interested.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2004)

To be honest, I didn't look at the year on the dates of these messages at first and I was confused as to how you had photos of you and your daughter in the Kelty hiking if you hadn't purchased it yet!  Good thing I came back with fresh mind and reread it... 

So, you've been using it for a year now, Greg.  Still happy?


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2004)

severine said:
			
		

> So, you've been using it for a year now, Greg.  Still happy?


Oh yes, and Abby loves it too. It's well-built and pretty comfortable for me and her (I assume as she often falls asleep in it). She's very light for her age (probably less than 25 lbs.) so she's still easy to carry around. I hope to get another year at least out of it. It's supposed to be able to hold a 45 lb. child so at the rate she's going, I may be schlepping her around until 1st grade... 

*Most recent outing*


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Greg!  Long time, no see... 

I'm revisiting this because we got the Ridgeline model of the Kelty child carriers for Christmas from my mother-in-law and since I haven't seen it side by side with the Backcountry, I was wondering if you knew if there was any difference between the 2 (other than the sun/rain hood, which I ordered through backcountry.com over the weekend for $20)?  It seems you did some research on this before you made your purchase.   Also, how old was Abby when you first used it?

In case you haven't figured it out by now, I haven't been on here lately because I'm pregnant...no skiing for me this winter.   We were planning ahead and had asked for the Kelty child carrier, but weren't expecting to receive it so soon!  The baby isn't due until late June, so it probably will be fall before we even are able to use it.  But any pointers or insight you can offer would be most appreciated when that time comes!


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2004)

severine said:
			
		

> Hey Greg!  Long time, no see...
> 
> I'm revisiting this because we got the Ridgeline model of the Kelty child carriers for Christmas from my mother-in-law and since I haven't seen it side by side with the Backcountry, I was wondering if you knew if there was any difference between the 2 (other than the sun/rain hood, which I ordered through backcountry.com over the weekend for $20)?  It seems you did some research on this before you made your purchase.   Also, how old was Abby when you first used it?
> 
> In case you haven't figured it out by now, I haven't been on here lately because I'm pregnant...no skiing for me this winter.   We were planning ahead and had asked for the Kelty child carrier, but weren't expecting to receive it so soon!  The baby isn't due until late June, so it probably will be fall before we even are able to use it.  But any pointers or insight you can offer would be most appreciated when that time comes!


First of all congrats! I don't think the models vary much other than the sun/rain hood. I would refer you to Kelty's Web site, but it looks like both the Ridgeline and Backcountry models are discontinued. It's possible the Backcountry had a slightly larger storage capacity.

Your baby will need to be able to keeps its head up so you may not get much use out of it next year. I started taking Abby in it at 9 months, but I suppose you could at 6 months (which will be next December for you) if it's warm enough. Abby still loves it and luckily she's light enough that I'll probably still get some use out of it next year!  8)

*Here's* a pic of us from late September.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Your baby will need to be able to keeps its head up so you may not get much use out of it next year. I started taking Abby in it at 9 months, but I suppose you could at 6 months (which will be next December for you) if it's warm enough.



If next December is anything like this one, it probably will be warm enough!  LOL!!  Abby looks like she was enjoying herself!  Did you also buy the bug netting?  There are so many accessories and I don't want to spend $$$ on something that isn't really necessary, especially since the netting is $40.  But with the models being changed out for 2005, I have to snatch up whatever I can now before it can't be found anymore.

Thanks again!  This is all new to me, but we're looking forward to introducing the little one to our favorite pasttimes.


----------



## Greg (Dec 29, 2004)

No, I never bought the bug netting, and haven't even used the hood yet...


----------



## Caleb (Dec 30, 2004)

Another choice for infants is a 'front carrier'  like Baby Bjorn. Up until my kids were 1+ year old  they practically lived in it  I liked it for these reasons:

1. easy to monitor and respond to child..
2. one snap convenience for baby in/out
3. the snaps adjusted to support infants head
4. baby can be positioned facing in or out depending on sleep/weather etc. 
5. soothing positioning for baby.... baby is positioned at all times in a natural cradle/hug. 

When the youngest was 1.5 year old we bought a llbean carrier but  didn't get nearly as much use out of it as i thought we would. We basically had two very young kids at  the same time, so we wound up not going on extended hikes until the youngest was 5.  good luck. Caleb


----------



## severine (Dec 31, 2004)

Caleb - I already am planning on getting a sling carrier for the baby at home, but we wanted something a little sturdier and more protective for the baby for hiking.  I do think front carriers are invaluable but it wasn't my first choice for hiking.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 5, 2005)

severine said:
			
		

> Caleb - I already am planning on getting a sling carrier for the baby at home, but we wanted something a little sturdier and more protective for the baby for hiking.  I do think front carriers are invaluable but it wasn't my first choice for hiking.
> Thanks for the input!



I've heard a lot of people comment that the front sling keeps you from seeing where your foot placement is while hiking.  I can't verify this as I never used one, but I do own the Kelty Base Camp and have been very pleased with it.  Our son was born in July so I couldn't take him out until the following spring, at about 9 months.  It took a few short walks around the block for him to get used to sitting behind me and to get everything adjusted.  After the third time in it, he didn't want to come out!  He's 2 1/2 now, but at only 27 pounds I'll be able to carry him at least another season, if he wants.

I bought the sun/rain hood but only used it once.  I also bought the diaper day pack and the stirrups.  The day pack is nice as it zips in place of the smaller bag that comes with the pack and you can get all of the diapers and food you'll need for a dayhike in there.  The problem is it puts quite a bit of weight hanging far behind you which tends to make the pack pull harder on my neck and shoulders.  The stirrups were nice, but didn't really strap around my boy's canvas shoes at 1 year old.  If you'll be hiking solo, let me recommend a small pocket mirror so that you can check on your co-pilot without having to strain your neck to get a peek.

Congrats and good luck!
Smitty


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, Smitty!  We ended up finding the bug netting on clearance at EMS for $30 and splurged for it, plus the stirrups online for about $7.  I guess we have all the accessories now anyway.   Well, except the extra zip on pack.  I figured that might be a bit too much weight.  I'm a klutz so it will be Brian who will be using it mainly, but I'm glad to hear there are other happy users out there!  Sounds like we'll have to wait another year before we'll get any use out of it, but I'm glad we have it.


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, here I am a short 2 3/4 years later and tonight I took my six month old around the neighborhood in the Kelty pack! She really seemed to love it and had no problem during the initial strap-in period like Abby did. Livie is built like an oxe (compared to Abby) so I'm able to get her started in this a bit earlier. It makes me a liitle sad to see Abby growing up so quick (a soon to be skier this season) but it's also cool to be able to start taking Livie out on some short excursions. The first will likely be as soon as Sunday! Kids are cool.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 27, 2006)

We're probably bringing our Kelty to NH next weekend,likely for the last time.  Not even sure we will use it.   Kristina at 6 1/4 has been out of it a long time & her three year old brother should be too, but if he gets tired....


----------



## kickstand (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for resurrecting this thread.  We're 13+ weeks along with twins - TWINS! - and have started looking into gear for us and the babies.  While kid-carrying backpacks are quite a ways off, it doesn't hurt to see what people are saying about the products.

And I know this one is a long-shot, but there isn't a company that makes a pack that holds twins, is there?  Doesn't seem like it would be very practical - or safe, for that matter.


----------



## Greg (Jul 27, 2006)

kickstand said:
			
		

> thanks for resurrecting this thread.  We're 13+ weeks along with twins - TWINS! - and have started looking into gear for us and the babies.  While kid-carrying backpacks are quite a ways off, it doesn't hurt to see what people are saying about the products.
> 
> And I know this one is a long-shot, but there isn't a company that makes a pack that holds twins, is there?  Doesn't seem like it would be very practical - or safe, for that matter.


Not that I've seen. Probably better off with two - one for mom, one for dad. Twins?! :blink: Congrats and have fun! :lol:


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 28, 2006)

I suppose you could theoretically carry two when they are young, but once they're over 1 I would think it would be a lot less fun.  Add in all of the stuff they need during the day (diapers, food, clothes) and you'll be carrying two kids while the wife is carrying 30+ lbs of gear.  Might as well get the two carriers.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey Kicky - Congrats!!!!  

Took my two plus month old son out in my Kelty Journey carrier tonight, just around the neighbor, but he definitely is still too small. I guess i should have read the website where it said the carriers are rated for 16 -45 lb kids.  Zach is still only 13 lbs or so.  Guess I'll be hiking this week with his Kelty Kangaroo (the front bjorn type carrier).  The good thing is he loves both Kangaroo and the Journey.  He sleeps in both actually.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 19, 2007)

Woo hoo!  Those baby registry things really work.  I was hoping that someone would purchase this for us so we wouldn't have to cough up the coin.  Looking forward to trying this bad boy out when the little one is strong enough to go for a ride.


----------



## smitty77 (Jun 25, 2007)

That's a sweet ride Grassi.  I wish mine had the load-lifting shoulder straps.  At times, mine can be a little "unrefined" in the load carrying department.  A friend of mine bought a Deuter pack for their little girl and they love it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 25, 2007)

smitty77 said:


> That's a sweet ride Grassi.  I wish mine had the load-lifting shoulder straps.  At times, mine can be a little "unrefined" in the load carrying department.  A friend of mine bought a Deuter pack for their little girl and they love it.



Much like wearing my ski boots around the house in the off season, I put the pack on the day it was gifted to us and strutted around the house.  The baby is due July 21.  I tried one of the Deuter ones on the other day.  Both had a good feel to them.  The thing that I noticed and liked about the Pathfinder is that the child sits a bit higher and it should improve the kids view.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Much like wearing my ski boots around the house in the off season, I put the pack on the day it was gifted to us and strutted around the house.  The baby is due July 21.  I tried one of the Deuter ones on the other day.  Both had a good feel to them.  The thing that I noticed and liked about the Pathfinder is that the child sits a bit higher and it should improve the kids view.




I've got the same one and it did a great job with my oldest(now 3 1/2 and doesn't want to be in a back pack anymore) and my 1 1/2 year old loves it.  PLus, it works GREAT when traveling on planes with kids! Easy to carry them around and have free hands to use,  LARGE storage areas for all the diapers changing accessories and/or snacks the little one could want, it fits through the security scanner and they'll check it at the gate for you too!  It's really made traveling with the little ones alot easier for my wife and I!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 17, 2007)

drjeff said:


> I've got the same one and it did a great job with my oldest(now 3 1/2 and doesn't want to be in a back pack anymore) and my 1 1/2 year old loves it.  PLus, it works GREAT when traveling on planes with kids! Easy to carry them around and have free hands to use,  LARGE storage areas for all the diapers changing accessories and/or snacks the little one could want, it fits through the security scanner and they'll check it at the gate for you too!  It's really made traveling with the little ones alot easier for my wife and I!



That is a great idea for air travel.  Do you still bring a stroller along or are you using the Kelty in place of a stroller?  I wonder if they would let you gate check both items.  

Besides hiking, I plan on using it for sporting events, walks on the beach, and during lacrosse practice.  Its going to be funny watching me stomp around at practice yelling at the HS kids with my little one on my back.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 18, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> That is a great idea for air travel.  Do you still bring a stroller along or are you using the Kelty in place of a stroller?  I wonder if they would let you gate check both items.
> 
> Besides hiking, I plan on using it for sporting events, walks on the beach, and during lacrosse practice.  Its going to be funny watching me stomp around at practice yelling at the HS kids with my little one on my back.




My wife and I have one of these (http://babyproducts.about.com/od/travel/gr/sitnstroll.htm) for the travel car seat/stroller dilema.  I'd highly, highly recomend it if your going to be doing some traveling with the little one!  I still use the Kelty though in the airport since from time to time, the little one prefers the view from high up as opposed to down low.  Plus, just about every place I travel with the little ones there tends to be a good place to hike around with them..

Great, great kid products.  When it comes time for the little Grassi to hit the hill,  tons more great tidbits for ya on the way, like get the Phenix Kids clothing, waterproff, darker colors, plus they've built in basically drawstrings in the arms/legs/torso area that allows you to literally get an extra 6" of arm/leg length and torso width, so you'll get ATLEAST 2 seasons(if not 3 out of the outfit!) or the Marker kids helmet with the inner adjustable fitting system,  lets you start out with a small diameter head circumference and expand it as the little one grows!  The only real limitations I've found so far though with kids ski clothing is in the todler sized spring weight clothing.  Manufacturers must think that kids don't want to play outdoors when its 40-50 degrees outside, since it seems like all the clothing they make is full winter weight or super light weight nylon


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> My wife and I have one of these (http://babyproducts.about.com/od/travel/gr/sitnstroll.htm) for the travel car seat/stroller dilema.  I'd highly, highly recomend it if your going to be doing some traveling with the little one!  I still use the Kelty though in the airport since from time to time, the little one prefers the view from high up as opposed to down low.  Plus, just about every place I travel with the little ones there tends to be a good place to hike around with them..
> 
> Great, great kid products.  When it comes time for the little Grassi to hit the hill,  tons more great tidbits for ya on the way, like get the Phenix Kids clothing, waterproff, darker colors, plus they've built in basically drawstrings in the arms/legs/torso area that allows you to literally get an extra 6" of arm/leg length and torso width, so you'll get ATLEAST 2 seasons(if not 3 out of the outfit!) or the Marker kids helmet with the inner adjustable fitting system,  lets you start out with a small diameter head circumference and expand it as the little one grows!  The only real limitations I've found so far though with kids ski clothing is in the todler sized spring weight clothing.  Manufacturers must think that kids don't want to play outdoors when its 40-50 degrees outside, since it seems like all the clothing they make is full winter weight or super light weight nylon



Great stuff.  Thanks for all the info.


----------

